# Gurmat Vichaar



## AmbarDhara (Feb 1, 2008)

Some people are misguiding Sangat by making claims that Ardh Ourdh is Swas(breath) - Inhale Exhale.​ 


I am posting Gurbani where Guru Ji used Ardh and Ourdh words. Purpose here is to learn What Guru Ji is teaching us, how He uses these terms and what He says about them. In my understanding Guru Ji never asked us to concentrate on breath, He always tells us to remember Him and only Him while exercising His Hukam. Do it sitting standing, sovat jaagat, saas saas, saas giraas (in my understanding it is like:dont waste any second in the worldly thoughts). Mind is always looking for reason- make it eased from the way of reason and bring it to the way of faith.​ 





Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI
ANG 33- (Use of Word-Ourdh)
SATGURU PRASAAD​

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 3 ||
Siree Raag, Third Mehl:​



ਕਾਂਇਆ ਸਾਧੈ ਉਰਧ ਤਪੁ ਕਰੈ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਹਉਮੈ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
kaaneiaa saadhhai ouradhh thap karai vichahu houmai n jaae ||
You may torment your body with extremes of self-discipline, practice intensive meditation and hang upside-down, but your ego will not be eliminated from within.​ 

ਅਧਿਆਤਮ ਕਰਮ ਜੇ ਕਰੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਕਬ ਹੀ ਪਾਇ ॥
adhhiaatham karam jae karae naam n kab hee paae ||
You may perform religious rituals, and still never obtain the Naam, the Name of the Lord.​ 

                                                                ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਜੀਵਤੁ ਮਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥੧॥ 
gur kai sabadh jeevath marai har naam vasai man aae ||1||
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, remain dead while yet alive, and the Name of the Lord shall come to dwell within the mind. ||1||​ 

ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਜੁ ਸਤਗੁਰ ਸਰਣਾ ॥
sun man maerae bhaj sathagur saranaa ||
Listen, O my mind: hurry to the Protection of the Guru's Sanctuary.​ 

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਬਿਖੁ ਭਵਜਲੁ ਸਬਦਿ ਗੁਰ ਤਰਣਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
gur parasaadhee shhutteeai bikh bhavajal sabadh gur tharanaa ||1|| rehaao ||
By Guru's Grace you shall be saved. Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, you shall cross over the terrifying world-ocean of poison. ||1||Pause||​​​​ 
Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI
ANG 74/75- (Use of Word-Ourdh)
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:​


ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪਹਰੇ ਘਰੁ ੧ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 1 peharae ghar 1 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl, Pehray, First House:​ 

ਪਹਿਲੈ ਪਹਰੈ ਰੈਣਿ ਕੈ ਵਣਜਾਰਿਆ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਪਇਆ ਗਰਭਾਸਿ ॥ 
pehilai peharai rain kai vanajaariaa mithraa hukam paeiaa garabhaas ||
In the first watch of the night O my merchant friend you were cast into the womb, by the Lord's Command.​ 


                                                                 ਉਰਧ ਤਪੁ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਵਣਜਾਰਿਆ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਖਸਮ ਸੇਤੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ॥
ouradhh thap anthar karae vanajaariaa mithraa khasam saethee aradhaas ||
Upside-down, within the womb, you performed penance, O my merchant friend, and you prayed to your Lord and Master.​ 

ਖਸਮ ਸੇਤੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਵਖਾਣੈ ਉਰਧ ਧਿਆਨਿ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗਾ ॥ 
khasam saethee aradhaas vakhaanai ouradhh dhhiaan liv laagaa ||
You uttered prayers to your Lord and Master, while upside-down, and you meditated on Him with deep love and affection.​ 

ਨਾ ਮਰਜਾਦੁ ਆਇਆ ਕਲਿ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਬਾਹੁੜਿ ਜਾਸੀ ਨਾਗਾ ॥ 
naa marajaadh aaeiaa kal bheethar baahurr jaasee naagaa ||
You came into this Dark Age of Kali Yuga naked, and you shall depart again naked.​ 

ਜੈਸੀ ਕਲਮ ਵੁੜੀ ਹੈ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਤੈਸੀ ਜੀਅੜੇ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ 
jaisee kalam vurree hai masathak thaisee jeearrae paas ||
As God's Pen has written on your forehead, so it shall be with your soul.​ 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਪਹਿਲੈ ਪਹਰੈ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਪਇਆ ਗਰਭਾਸਿ ॥੧॥
kahu naanak praanee pehilai peharai hukam paeiaa garabhaas ||1||
Says Nanak, in the first watch of the night, by the Hukam of the Lord's Command, you enter into the womb. ||1||​ 

ਦੂਜੈ ਪਹਰੈ ਰੈਣਿ ਕੈ ਵਣਜਾਰਿਆ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਗਇਆ ਧਿਆਨੁ ॥ 
dhoojai peharai rain kai vanajaariaa mithraa visar gaeiaa dhhiaan ||
In the second watch of the night, O my merchant friend, you have forgotten to meditate.​ 

ਹਥੋ ਹਥਿ ਨਚਾਈਐ ਵਣਜਾਰਿਆ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਜਿਉ ਜਸੁਦਾ ਘਰਿ ਕਾਨੁ ॥ 
hathho hathh nachaaeeai vanajaariaa mithraa jio jasudhaa ghar kaan ||
From hand to hand, you are passed around, O my merchant friend, like Krishna in the house of Yashoda.​ 

ਹਥੋ ਹਥਿ ਨਚਾਈਐ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਮਾਤ ਕਹੈ ਸੁਤੁ ਮੇਰਾ ॥
hathho hathh nachaaeeai praanee maath kehai suth maeraa ||
From hand to hand, you are passed around, and your mother says, ""This is my son.""​ 

ਚੇਤਿ ਅਚੇਤ ਮੂੜ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਕਛੁ ਤੇਰਾ ॥
chaeth achaeth moorr man maerae anth nehee kashh thaeraa ||
O, my thoughtless and foolish mind, think: In the end, nothing shall be yours.​ 

ਜਿਨਿ ਰਚਿ ਰਚਿਆ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ਮਨ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਧਰਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ॥
jin rach rachiaa thisehi n jaanai man bheethar dhhar giaan ||
You do not know the One who created the creation. Gather spiritual wisdom within your mind.​ 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੂਜੈ ਪਹਰੈ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਗਇਆ ਧਿਆਨੁ ॥੨॥
kahu naanak praanee dhoojai peharai visar gaeiaa dhhiaan ||2||
Says Nanak, in the second watch of the night, you have forgotten to meditate. ||2||​ 

ਤੀਜੈ ਪਹਰੈ ਰੈਣਿ ਕੈ ਵਣਜਾਰਿਆ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਧਨ ਜੋਬਨ ਸਿਉ ਚਿਤੁ ॥ 
theejai peharai rain kai vanajaariaa mithraa dhhan joban sio chith ||
In the third watch of the night, O my merchant friend, your consciousness is focused on wealth and youth.​ 

ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਚੇਤਹੀ ਵਣਜਾਰਿਆ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਬਧਾ ਛੁਟਹਿ ਜਿਤੁ ॥ 
har kaa naam n chaethehee vanajaariaa mithraa badhhaa shhuttehi jith ||
You have not remembered the Name of the Lord, O my merchant friend, although it would release you from bondage.​ 

ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਚੇਤੈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਬਿਕਲੁ ਭਇਆ ਸੰਗਿ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
har kaa naam n chaethai praanee bikal bhaeiaa sang maaeiaa ||
You do not remember the Name of the Lord, and you become confused by Maya.​ 

ਧਨ ਸਿਉ ਰਤਾ ਜੋਬਨਿ ਮਤਾ ਅਹਿਲਾ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥ 
dhhan sio rathaa joban mathaa ahilaa janam gavaaeiaa ||
Revelling in your riches and intoxicated with youth, you waste your life uselessly.​ 

ਧਰਮ ਸੇਤੀ ਵਾਪਾਰੁ ਨ ਕੀਤੋ ਕਰਮੁ ਨ ਕੀਤੋ ਮਿਤੁ ॥ 
dhharam saethee vaapaar n keetho karam n keetho mith ||
You have not traded in righteousness and Dharma; you have not made good deeds your friends.​ 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਤੀਜੈ ਪਹਰੈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਧਨ ਜੋਬਨ ਸਿਉ ਚਿਤੁ ॥੩॥ 
kahu naanak theejai peharai praanee dhhan joban sio chith ||3||
Says Nanak, in the third watch of the night, your mind is attached to wealth and youth. ||3||​ 






Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​ 
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa ​


Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​ 

charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​




My understanding from panna # 33: The major problem is ego, as long as there is ego, you are not a gurmukh- so nothing works including hanging upside down.


My understanding from panna # 74: Even after hanging upside down for 10 months in the womb and doing prayers and meditations: What was the result: human is still eaten up by worldly moh maya right after taking birth(forgets all the tapp and meditation, no effect remains as mind was never disciplined to be under Waheguru's Hukam- Mind had no faith in Waheguru). 











TO BE CONTINUED: ​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 1, 2008)

my 2 cents:
Use of these terms in Jaap Sahib:
ADo aurD ArDM AGM EG hrqw ]59]

Adho ourdh: ardh:an: aghan: oagh hart.aa

qUM AkwS, pwqwl, DrqI qy (hr QW) swry pwp nws krn vwlw hYN[ADo – hyTW, pwqwl[ aurD - ay~qy, AwkwS[ ArDM – ivckwr, DrqI, jW DrqI AqyAwkwS dy ivckrlI QW[ AGM – pwp[ EG - Fyr, byAMq, swry[ hrqw - nws krn vwlw[

You destroy the sins in the sky, nether world (bottom of the earth), and land Everywhere), and You give success (Promote i.e. evolve everything).

These words in Gurbani many times and it shows that it is for 
higher lower/upside down/akaash pataal etc. 

mhlw 1 ]AwKix AauKw sunix AauKw AwiK n jwpI AwiK ]ieik AwiK AwKih sbdu BwKih ArD aurD idnu rwiq ]jy ikhu hoie q ikhu idsY jwpY rUpu n jwiq ]siB kwrx krqw kry Gt AauGt Gt Qwip ]AwKix AauKw nwnkw AwiK n jwpY AwiK
[[2]


It is difficult to chant it; it is difficult to listen to it. It cannot be chanted with the mouth. Some speak with their mouths and chant the Word of the Shabad - the low and the high, day and night. If He were something, then He would be visible. His form and state cannot be seen. The Creator Lord does all deeds; He is established in the hearts of the high and the low. It is so difficult to chant it, O Nanak; it cannot be chanted with the mouth. ||2||

[/font]pd ArQ:- AwKix AauKw sunix AauKw—AwKix sunix AauKw, (pRBU dw srUp) iksy qrHW BI ibAwn krnw muSikl hY [ AwiK n jwpI AwiK—AwiK AwiK n jwpI [ n jwpI—jwpdw nhIN, AnuBv nhIN huMdw, smJ ivc nhIN AwauNdw [ AwiK AwiK—muV muV ibAwn kr ky BI [ ieik—keI jIv [ AwiK AwKih—AwK ky AwKdy hn, muV muV ibAwn krdy hn [ BwKih—aucwrdy hn [ ArD—hyTW [ aurD—auqWh [ ArD aurD—hyTW auqWh ho ky, bVI imhnq nwl [ ikhu—kuJ, koeI (pMjI-q`qI) srUp [ n jwpY—nhIN id`sdw [ siB—swry [ AauGt—AOKy [ Gt—QW [ Qwip—Qwp ky, bxw ky [ (not:- pihlI qy pMjvIN quk dw hU-b-hU ie`ko hI Bwv hY; ‘AwiK n jwpI AwiK’=‘AwiK n jwpY AwiK’, ‘jwpI’=‘jwpY; ‘AwKix AauKw sunix AauKw’=‘AwKix AauKw’) [
ArQ:- (prmwqmw dw srUp) iksy qrHW BI ibAwn krnw AOKw hY, muV muV ibAwn krn nwl BI smJ ivc nhIN AwauNdw [ keI lok bVI imhnq nwl idn rwq (l`g ky) (pRBU dw srUp) muV muV ibAwn krdy hn (qy srUp d`sx vwlw) l&z boldy hn; pr jy koeI (pMj-q`qI) srUp hovy, qW id`sy BI, aus dw qW nwh koeI rUp jwpdw hY nwh koeI jwiq id`sdI hY [hy nwnk! AOKy sOKy QW (hryk iksm dy BWfy) Awp rc ky pRBU Awp hI (jgq dy) swry sb`b bxwauNdw hY; aus dw srUp ibAwn krnw AOKw hY, muV muV ibAwn krn nwl BI smJ ivc nhIN AwauNdw [2[


----------



## Pyramid (Feb 1, 2008)

Cyber Sangat Ji,

​

_*The only truth as Guru Ji says: mann saadhae sidh hoi-* _​ 
_Tuhada Das_
_Yograj_​


----------

